# Removing sleeve and piston



## ufo_banshee_00 (Feb 25, 2005)

Once i have my head removed how do i get the piston and sleeve out of my OS 12 CVR? i thought the sleeve just slid out but seems to be stuck in the motor... any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

Put the piston down at the bottom of the stroke. Take a zip tie (important it's plastic so it doesn't hurt the sleeve) and put it in one of the ports. turn motor over and it will come out.

Rex


----------



## ufo_banshee_00 (Feb 25, 2005)

thx... worked perfect


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

i have an ofna delta .21 8port that goes right thru the zip tie. any other ideas?


----------



## Schmitty (Dec 22, 2004)

I heard if you heat up the motor (in the oven) that they come out easier.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Actually, it's a lot easier to heat it up with a propane torch to around 300-350F and you can usually flip the motor over, turn the crank, and it will come out a little. If not, keep it heated and use a wooden dowl to push on the bottom of the sleeve through the back of the motor (backplate removed).

I've got an old Ofna Delta Force 8port that I still run, but it is pretty worn out now and replacement sleeves/pistons are impossible to find.


----------



## ufo_banshee_00 (Feb 25, 2005)

send it off and have it pinched. just got my os cvr 12 back and am very impressed.
www.rayaracing.com


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

most places wont take the whole motor. If I cant get it out, they will just send it back to me.


----------



## RayAracing (Jun 4, 2005)

*Sleeve removal*

UFO Banshe OO,
I am glade you were pleased with my piston & sleeve reconditioning service. Thank You for mentioning us on this racing forum.

Norm,
I do not mind removing stuck sleeves from engine case as long as customer makes arrangements with me before shipping here, and includes a few extra bucks for the additional shipping costs & added service. I have seen quite a bit of sleeve damage received from difficult sleeve removals, there for I desisigned a tool for removing sleeves from engine case that induces ZERO damge. It ussualy only takes me a minute.

Best regards,

RayA


----------

